# Subs and Drivers Needed Central NJ



## tjlands

Looking for a couple owner/operator subs and possibly a couple drivers.
Northern Ocean County, based in Jackson.
Need to be available 24/7 December thru March.
All commercial work.
Contact me thru here or my website.


----------



## plowin4u

Hi Tim, still interested, we can meet up anywhere in Jackson,i put my phone number in the previous pm's that i sent ya, talk to you soon, thanks Cliff


----------



## tjlands

Cliff
I will call you Monday


----------



## plowin4u

Good talking to you, will get in touch with you very soon, should have one truck available for you.


----------



## tjlands

Still looking....


----------



## plowin4u

Hi Tim, I have been very busy at the shop, will give you a call on mon, should have a truck ready for you, thanks


----------



## tjlands

Still need one more Sub in Jackson, plenty of work.
Contact me here or thru my website
Tim


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

still looking for drivers? [email protected]


----------



## jdilliplane1

have a 99 F250 with western 71/2 plow and as many shovelers/snowblowers as you need. Send me an email. Available for cash work this storm, possibly more in the future waiting on a contract that is supposed to kick in Jan 1st, but maybe i'll just work for you. Send me an email [email protected]. Available starting tomorrow


----------



## throughthestorm

I have two trucks with plows ready to go, give me a call 
If you need assistance call 410-967-1203


----------



## plowin4u

Just putting this out there, I just began working for Tim this season, and wanted to let everybody know that it's working out great, he pay's very quickly, no b.s. here, good guy to work for, looking forward to giving him more trucks next season. By the way Tim, I may have another truck to send your way, need about another week to try and finish it up.


----------

